# ‘Rampage vs. Tito’ Ticket Sales Confirm That Bellator Is Pretty Much F*cked, You Guys



## Life B Ez

> By Matt Saccaro
> 
> The ticket sales for Bellator’s November 2nd pay-per-view debut are bad — basically as bad as they could possibly be less than a month out from the card.
> 
> On Friday, MMAJunkie’s John Morgan tweeted that the PPV had sold only approximately 1,700 tickets, with another 2,000 on consignment. Matt Roth of MMAMania noted just how dire the situation really is. He pointed out that the venue can hold over 13,000 people, meaning that Bellator would have to sell in the neighborhood of 10,000 tickets in less than 20 days to secure a sellout. That probably isn’t going to happen — not even if Tito Ortiz and Rampage Jackson became giants like in the awful trailer for the PPV.
> 
> Bjorn Rebney better be prepared to get a job at his dad’s Winnebago dealership; winter is coming for Bellator. Nobody is going to attend their PPV, and it’s probable that, at an expected price between $35-45, nobody is going to purchase their PPV either. Nobody gives a **** about their product and their titles are considered worthless. If the UFC stacked three title fights on a card, you’d expect success, even if it were the titles for the three lightest weight classes. But with Bellator, which is offering three title fights on its PPV (although one is a dubious interim title), nobody knows or cares. Hell, we’re a site whose fanbase is comprised pretty much of entirely hardcore fans, and judging by the front page poll, a third of you never even watch Bellator. If they can’t get the hardcores, what ******* chance do they have at getting the casual fans to drop money on this PPV?
> 
> Even more concerning is a recent report from MMAPayout about Bellator 102, which UFC “star” Cheick Kongo headlined. The show’s gate was only $73,410.43. A paltry 1,482 people attended the show but nearly half of those tickets (604 of them to be precise) were comped. Now, are you ready to be really amazed? Let’s look at the salaries.
> 
> Kongo made $60,000 for his fight against Mark Godbeer, who made $15,000. So the main event alone accounted for more money than the entire show made in ticket sales. The total salary payout for the entire card, including Kongo and Godbeer, was $308,000.
> 
> Subtract the gate from the salaries and you get $234,589.57 — that’s what Bellator lost on the show, or at least that’s the amount of money that Bellator needs to make up through sponsorships and other deals. “Well Viacom is rich and can take a loss on Bellator,” you say? True enough, it seems at first that Viacom could pull off the whole Ted Turner-WCW thing, but Viacom already paid $50 million for an inferior product and a Dana White lookalike. And that product is proving that it’s not financially sustainable. How much longer will Viacom decide to keep the sick man of MMA on life support?
> 
> It’s rare, but we’re going to have to agree with Dana White here: There’s no value to Bellator. The promotion still features some insanely talented fighters, but financially, they’re worse in the shit than Enron or WaMu. Get ready for Dana to add another name to the tombstone.


http://www.cagepotato.com/rampage-v...that-bellator-is-pretty-much-****ed-you-guys/






Dana walks happily down the street
With his brim pulled way down low
Ain't no sound (From Bellator) but the sound of his feet
Check books ready to go
Are you ready hey are you ready for this? (Yes)
Are you hanging on the edge of your seat? (No)
Out of the doorway the fighters rip
To the sound of the beat yeah

Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone and another one gone
Another one bites the dust
Hey I'm gonna get you too
Another one bites the dust


----------



## No_Mercy

Tough biz! They're getting publicity from Dana and that's what's keeping them afloat. I don't think they have a bad product, simply inflated in value. 

Now SF was pretty legit. They built that from the ground up. I still wonder what they sold it for.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Hahaha take that you shitty scumbag mediocre company, rampage and tito being without jobs again will be great and eventually when it folds all the lighter weight class talent can be in the UFC.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Was it really confirmed? Really, sounds like more posers who are bigger fans of promotions then MMA.


----------



## M.C

If true, they are in some rough shape. I'll be honest, I've watched Bellator maybe twice at best, and I don't even think it's been that many times. I have a lot to do in my life and when I'm not working/taking care of business, I have many hobbies that take up my time. My MMA time is basically just the UFC these days, I don't watch other promotions. I'm sure there are many like that.


----------



## SM33

I try to pay attention to Bellator's fighters, but I don't have the time and when I heard of this main event, I knew the end was nigh.

The UFC is what they've always claimed to be now. If, as a pro fighter, you're not in it or publicly trying to be in it, you're not relevant to the bulk of MMA's audience.

Whether you agree or not is irrelevant, UFC is top and cemented as such for the foreseeable future, because other companies are suffering.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Bellator has some great fighters, and a pretty good product. Tito vs Rampage is just bad management. That fight should never have happened, not as a main or even co-main event.

And on a card that has Alvarez vs Chandler... Rebney is an idiot.


----------



## OU

I think anyone that hasn't paid attention to Bellator is really missing out. I also think that anyone that watches just the UFC is really missing out. It's almost like the people that refer to MMA as UFC. Bellator is a great product with great fighters and right now they currently have the best LW on the planet fighting for their promotion.
Some of the best fighters in the World are in Bellator and if it wasn't for contract BS the UFC would snatch up a good number of those guys in a heart beat. There are plenty of fighters in Bellator that would be instant contenders and instantly in the UFC top 10 rankings. Anyone that thinks Michael Chandler and Pat Curran aren't elite world class fighters doesn't know what they hell they are talking about.


----------



## M.C

OU said:


> I think anyone that hasn't paid attention to Bellator is really missing out. I also think that anyone that watches just the UFC is really missing out. It's almost like the people that refer to MMA as UFC. Bellator is a great product with great fighters and right now they currently have the best LW on the planet fighting for their promotion.
> Some of the best fighters in the World are in Bellator and if it wasn't for contract BS the UFC would snatch up a good number of those guys in a heart beat. There are plenty of fighters in Bellator that would be instant contenders and instantly in the UFC top 10 rankings. Anyone that thinks Michael Chandler and Pat Curran aren't elite world class fighters doesn't know what they hell they are talking about.


I don't think it's about how good fighters are or not, it's about the amount of time someone wants to spend watching MMA and how well known the promotion itself is. 

Casuals certainly aren't showing up to watch it, all they know is the UFC or perhaps all they want to watch is the UFC, it's the NFL of MMA after all.

There's a good portion of "hardcores" who don't watch it either like myself, simply out of the fact that our MMA time is better spent in the UFC than elsewhere. There's tons of divisions in MMA now, tons of fighters, tons of events from PPV events to free events, it's a lot to cover. Especially when you have other hobbies/things to do that take up as much if not more time.


----------



## Trix

Bellator runs things opposite of how the UFC does.

The UFC pits the best fighters it can find against fighters with a near to equal skill level.

Bellator handpicks the biggest draws they can find and feeds them cans, in a series of mismatches, to build them up. Similar to how japanese organizations used to feed their fighters cans to make them look more skilled and exciting than they actually are.

If you look at the finish rate for Bellator its ridiculously high. 

Their finish average could be as high as 70% to 80% for every show they put on.

Very few decisions or even battles where one guy is canceling the other out due to the large disparity of skill level in matchmaking.

In that sense, Bellator is kind of boring. They're not giving their prospects the fights they need to build them up, improve their skills or help them gain valuable experience. They're only feeding them a series of mismatches to make their prospects look a lot better than they are.

If Bellator's top guys make it to the UFC, it could be the first time in their careers they'll face decent competition.


----------



## Voiceless

M.C said:


> If true, they are in some rough shape. I'll be honest, I've watched Bellator maybe twice at best, and I don't even think it's been that many times. I have a lot to do in my life and when I'm not working/taking care of business, I have many hobbies that take up my time. My MMA time is basically just the UFC these days, I don't watch other promotions. I'm sure there are many like that.


Yes, the UFC is successful in drying out the viewership for other promotions. You get an UFC event almost every week and including the prelims that's usually a 4-5 hour show. Then there are the post- and pre-fight shows for people interested. So people who don't have that much time available would have to chose what to watch and the UFC is just better at advertising their events with their market power alone.


----------



## Term

The Chandler/Alvarez fight is the only fight I am interested in. No way am I paying to see it though. Especially when no other fight on the card is interesting to me at all. I wouldn't mind seeing King Mo knocked out again, but I imagine he will wrestle this time and not be stupid. So he will get the title shot Bellator wanted him to have to begin with.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Trix said:


> Bellator runs things opposite of how the UFC does.
> 
> The UFC pits the best fighters it can find against fighters with a near to equal skill level.
> 
> Bellator handpicks the biggest draws they can find and feeds them cans, in a series of mismatches, to build them up. Similar to how japanese organizations used to feed their fighters cans to make them look more skilled and exciting than they actually are.
> 
> If you look at the finish rate for Bellator its ridiculously high.
> 
> Their finish average could be as high as 70% to 80% for every show they put on.
> 
> Very few decisions or even battles where one guy is canceling the other out due to the large disparity of skill level in matchmaking.
> 
> In that sense, Bellator is kind of boring. They're not giving their prospects the fights they need to build them up, improve their skills or help them gain valuable experience. They're only feeding them a series of mismatches to make their prospects look a lot better than they are.
> 
> If Bellator's top guys make it to the UFC, it could be the first time in their careers they'll face decent competition.


This is nonsense. There's a tournament format, which means there are a lot of mismatches in the early stages, and closely matched fights in the latter stages, just like in any other tournament.

Also, LMAO at the idea that the ufc gives their fighters the most evenly matched opponents as a rule.


----------



## OU

Sports_Nerd said:


> This is nonsense. There's a tournament format, which means there are a lot of mismatches in the early stages, and closely matched fights in the latter stages, just like in any other tournament.
> 
> Also, LMAO at the idea that the ufc gives their fighters the most evenly matched opponents as a rule.


I agree. How many upsets have we seen in Bellator? A ton. It's format gives everyone an equal chance. That is how we see new talent emerge.


----------



## Trix

Sports_Nerd said:


> This is nonsense. There's a tournament format, which means there are a lot of mismatches in the early stages, and closely matched fights in the latter stages, just like in any other tournament.
> 
> Also, LMAO at the idea that the ufc gives their fighters the most evenly matched opponents as a rule.


Ben Askren has been the bellator champ for years. He's been fighting in the organization for even longer.

Hector Lombard can say the same.

Now, get this... 

Ben Askren never faced decent competition until he fought Jay Hieron.

Hector Lombard never faced decent competition until he fought in the UFC.

That's because Bellator isn't in the business of building an organization with the best fighters and the best quality opponents.

Its in the business of feeding Askren, Lombard and most of their other champions cans. They feed prospects a series of mismatches to make them look more skillful and exciting than they actually are.

Then when their prospects like Askren face a decent level of competition in the form of Jay Hieron -- they get exposed. They never faced real competition in their careers and never competed at that level. They're completely unprepared for it.

It figures Sports Nerd and OU wouldn't get that.

You two aren't the brightest bulbs on the christmas tree.


----------



## OU

Trix said:


> Ben Askren has been the bellator champ for years. He's been fighting in the organization for even longer.
> 
> Hector Lombard can say the same.
> 
> Now, get this...
> 
> Ben Askren never faced decent competition until he fought Jay Hieron.
> 
> Hector Lombard never faced decent competition until he fought in the UFC.
> 
> That's because Bellator isn't in the business of building an organization with the best fighters and the best quality opponents.
> 
> Its in the business of feeding Askren, Lombard and most of their other champions cans. They feed prospects a series of mismatches to make them look more skillful and exciting than they actually are.
> 
> Then when their prospects like Askren face a decent level of competition in the form of Jay Hieron -- they get exposed. They never faced real competition in their careers and never competed at that level. They're completely unprepared for it.
> 
> It figures Sports Nerd and OU wouldn't get that.
> 
> You two aren't the brightest bulbs on the christmas tree.


LOL please. I'm sorry you are stuck up Dana White's ass so far you think anyone without the magic 3 letters on the gloves are scrubs. But those of us that actually watch the sport of MMA(you probably refer to the sport as UFC) can see there are clearly world class fighters outside the UFC that are better then the majority of guys currently in the UFC. I'm sorry you can't grasp this concept. Half of the best smaller weight fighters(below LW) are not in the UFC. 
But then again it's much easier to echo Dana White with "Just Bleed" written on your forehead.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Jesus Christ... Would everyone just quit insinuating that others are stupid just they have differing opinions? It is pathetic. It is all over the place around here and people that can't fix that part of their attitude are going to start having a rough time around here. (If they remain around here)


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> Jesus Christ... Would everyone just quit insinuating that others are stupid just they have differing opinions? It is pathetic. It is all over the place around here and people that can't fix that part of their attitude are going to start having a rough time around here. (If they remain around here)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'm not apologizing for my response as I don't see any problem with it. A shot was fired my way by some ignorant poster and I responded.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

OU said:


> I'm not apologizing for my response as I don't see any problem with it. A shot was fired my way by some ignorant poster and I responded.


I don't really care who said what first. This isn't the 3rd grade and people should be old enough to know that it doesn't fly anymore. 

This is your only warning since now you have once again insulted someone. Another insult and you will be infracted. After that, it will be a ban.

That goes for everyone. If you can't get along here without insulting people then you don't need to be here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## M.C

OU said:


> I'm not apologizing for my response as I don't see any problem with it. A shot was fired my way by some ignorant poster and I responded.


You and Trix are both wrong. Hit is right, it's absolutely pathetic that some people around here seriously cannot get into a debate without throwing insults back at each other or insinuating that the other person isn't a "true MMA fan".

This kind of stuff is being put to a stop around here. Don't reply to someone if you can't be civil, that goes for both of you and everyone else.


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't really care who said what first. This isn't the 3rd grade and people should be old enough to know that it doesn't fly anymore.
> 
> This is your only warning since now you have once again insulted someone. Another insult and you will be infracted. After that, it will be a ban.
> 
> That goes for everyone. If you can't get along here without insulting people then you don't need to be here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



I haven't seen the other comments around here you are referring to but I think you are overreacting taking it out on me. I've been actively posting all day until someone directly came at me for no reason. But seems like I'm taking some heat for something done elsewhere not by me. I won't insult him again because I like posting here. But I think threatening to ban me is going a bit far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

OU said:


> I haven't seen the other comments around here you are referring to but I think you are overreacting taking it out on me. I've been actively posting all day until someone directly came at me for no reason. But seems like I'm taking some heat for something done elsewhere not by me. I won't insult him again because I like posting here. But I think threatening to ban me is going a bit far.


1. My first post was a general statement to both of you, not just you. And then you quoted me and threw another insult right after I said to stop insulting people.

2. I also didn't say I was going to flat out ban you. I gave you a verbal warning, said if it didn't stop it would be an infraction and anything further than that would be a ban.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GDPofDRB

When people who straight up don't even watch Bellator and will tell you that arrive in threads like this for no other reason then to talk down about what is happening outside the UFC in the world of MMA, I observe an opinion that might of been formed out of ignorance. I think that can lead to problems with some who don't like people communicating what they observe in these types of conversations contributions on the matter.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Trix said:


> Ben Askren has been the bellator champ for years. He's been fighting in the organization for even longer.
> 
> Hector Lombard can say the same.
> 
> Now, get this...
> 
> Ben Askren never faced decent competition until he fought Jay Hieron.
> 
> Hector Lombard never faced decent competition until he fought in the UFC.
> 
> That's because Bellator isn't in the business of building an organization with the best fighters and the best quality opponents.
> 
> Its in the business of feeding Askren, Lombard and most of their other champions cans. They feed prospects a series of mismatches to make them look more skillful and exciting than they actually are.
> 
> Then when their prospects like Askren face a decent level of competition in the form of Jay Hieron -- they get exposed. They never faced real competition in their careers and never competed at that level. They're completely unprepared for it.
> 
> It figures Sports Nerd and OU wouldn't get that.
> 
> You two aren't the brightest bulbs on the christmas tree.


Nuh uh, you're changing your argument there.

It's true that Askren and and Lombard have faced very little UFC caliber competition. But that's because most of the UFC caliber competition, especially at the higher weight classes, is in the UFC.

Your original statement, which isn't logically supported by this argument at all, was that Bellator was feeding these fighters "mismatches" and "cans" in order to build them up. if you want to support that statement rationally, you'll have to point to a fighter that was on the Bellator roster or available to them, and for some reason didn't make it to the tournament.


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> 1. My first post was a general statement to both of you, not just you. And then you quoted me and threw another insult right after I said to stop insulting people.
> 
> 2. I also didn't say I was going to flat out ban you. I gave you a verbal warning, said if it didn't stop it would be an infraction and anything further than that would be a ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Fine. Let's move on. I've been posting all day until this crap got thrown at me. That's first time anyone has ever thrown a warning at me directly and I just don't appreciate it. Now, back to posting.


----------



## Trix

OU said:


> LOL please. I'm sorry you are stuck up Dana White's ass so far you think anyone without the magic 3 letters on the gloves are scrubs. But those of us that actually watch the sport of MMA(you probably refer to the sport as UFC) can see there are clearly world class fighters outside the UFC that are better then the majority of guys currently in the UFC. I'm sorry you can't grasp this concept. Half of the best smaller weight fighters(below LW) are not in the UFC.
> But then again it's much easier to echo Dana White with "Just Bleed" written on your forehead.


1. If someone disagrees with you & cites valid reasons for it.
2. Stereotype them as being a "casual" mma fan?

:laugh:

If you're going to disagree, you might try responding to what I said, as opposed to fabricating a fairytale caricature that doesn't even exist. 



M.C said:


> You and Trix are both wrong. Hit is right, it's absolutely pathetic that some people around here seriously cannot get into a debate without throwing insults back at each other or insinuating that the other person isn't a "true MMA fan".
> 
> This kind of stuff is being put to a stop around here. Don't reply to someone if you can't be civil, that goes for both of you and everyone else.


If I were a mod, I would say: "let him say whatever he wants". I won't be offended or upset over anything he types on a message board. 

If I did cross a line by saying he isn't the brightest lightbulb, I apologize for that. I'll avoid that type of thing in the future.



Sports_Nerd said:


> Nuh uh, you're changing your argument there.
> 
> It's true that Askren and and Lombard have faced very little UFC caliber competition. But that's because most of the UFC caliber competition, especially at the higher weight classes, is in the UFC.
> 
> Your original statement, which isn't logically supported by this argument at all, was that Bellator was feeding these fighters "mismatches" and "cans" in order to build them up. if you want to support that statement rationally, you'll have to point to a fighter that was on the Bellator roster or available to them, and for some reason didn't make it to the tournament.


Hehehe.

Would Bellator bring Jon Fitch to their organization to create a deeper welterweight division? 

What about Yushin Okami or any of the UFC's recent firings?

Do they find the best fighters of each division and try to put on the best fights. Or, do they have a select few big names with a drastically lower level of competition to set them against?

I'll give you a hint. Cheick Kongo and Lavar Johnson are the only fighters they picked up. And they only did that because they lack heavyweights with notoriety.

For them its not about having stacked divisions. Its about targeting one or two big names for each division and then avoiding having them fight real competition.

Bellator doesn't have a stacked roster. They avoid bringing in big names who might upset their select few number of stars. 

This is why their finish rates are so high, and the fights seem so "exciting". Its because there are a few fighters with skill and the rest are cans. The skillset disparity leads to people being blown out of the water 10 seconds into the first or second round on a regular basis.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Trix said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Would Bellator bring Jon Fitch to their organization to create a deeper welterweight division?
> 
> Do they find the best fighters of each division and try to put on the best fights. Or, do they have a select few big names with a drastically lower level of competition to set them against?
> 
> Bellator doesn't have a stacked roster. They avoid bringing in big names who might upset their select few number of stars.
> 
> This is why their finish rates are so high, and the fights seem so "exciting". Its because there are a few fighters with skill and the rest are cans, and the skillset disparity leads to people being blown out of the water 10 seconds into the first or second round on a regular basis.


Jon Fitch, yeah, he's a good fighter. remind me again how he became available to Bellator?

Oh yeah, because the UFC cut him. even though he was widely considered one of the top WWs in the world at the time. Guess they don't want the best fighters either.

Or maybe he carries a price tag that he just isn't worth, especially to an organization that would have to market a fight between him and Askren.

He was also cut pretty recently. Askren has had only one fight since. You're grasping at straws.

ETA: Yushin Okami is a better example. We'll see what happens with him. But the fact remaind that the UFC cut him for their own reasons. And Bellator might have similar reasons for not signing him. if you want to point to a difference between Bellator and the UFC, you'll have to do better than a fighter neither organization wants.


----------



## Joabbuac

I think not bringing in a guy like Fitch is more to do with them not wanting some UFC reject dominating there WW division.


----------



## Trix

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jon Fitch, yeah, he's a good fighter. remind me again how he became available to Bellator?
> 
> Oh yeah, because the UFC cut him. even though he was widely considered one of the top WWs in the world at the time. Guess they don't want the best fighters either.
> 
> Or maybe he carries a price tag that he just isn't worth, especially to an organization that would have to market a fight between him and Askren.
> 
> He was also cut pretty recently. Askren has had only one fight since. You're grasping at straws.
> 
> ETA: Yushin Okami is a better example. We'll see what happens with him. But the fact remaind that the UFC cut him for their own reasons. And Bellator might have similar reasons for not signing him. if you want to point to a difference between Bellator and the UFC, you'll have to do better than a fighter neither organization wants.


Fitch isn't the only one who was cut. 

Bellator only makes fights they feel confident their champions will win. They avoid bringing in anyone they who might upset their hand picked prospects.

If the above were true, would it mean Bellator does things completely opposite of how the UFC does. They're more about mismatches and feeding than they are having as deep a weight class as possible.

You might also respond to bellators high finish rate.

Are an abnormal amount of finishes an indication of high skill, or fights that are mismatches?

Go here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bellator_events

Look at bellators cards. 

Then here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UFC_events

Bellators finish rate, is much much higher.

Is it because Ben Askren is a better fighter than GSP.

Or is it because GSP and UFC fighters are competing against higher level competition who are more difficult to finish?

.

Sorry if I killed peoples "Bellator is better than UFC" fandom boners.

Yaall need Fedor.


----------



## Life B Ez

GDPofDRB said:


> When people who straight up don't even watch Bellator and will tell you that arrive in threads like this for no other reason then to talk down about what is happening outside the UFC in the world of MMA, I observe an opinion that might of been formed out of ignorance. I think that can lead to problems with some who don't like people communicating what they observe in these types of conversations contributions on the matter.


Whenever I watch bellator I tend to agree with Trix. Same thing with strikeforce, they had entertaining cards but it was mainly due to the drastic mismatches in skills. Not to say one guy was awful and the other a world beater, more both org. Outside of the ufc are filled with one dimensional fighters, so matching a striker with no bjj against a black belt, so it is more likely there will be a finish regardless of who wins, either a take down and sub or a KO. 

I've said this before as well, I often feel like bellator is a clear down grade in product, not just the fighters either but just the whole thing, it feels very much like the ufc did not too long ago, with all the blood spats and nu-metal. It's still seems to be catering to the just bleed casual fan, ironically, it is only generally getting the hardcore.

I enjoy bellator but honestly sometimes I feel like the production is higher on an axis Tv show like mfc. WSOF is not too bad either, though it doesn't really have the highest sample size.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hadoq

OU said:


> Bellator is a great product with great fighters and right now they currently have the best LW on the planet fighting for their promotion.
> Some of the best fighters in the World are in Bellator and if it wasn't for contract BS the UFC would snatch up a good number of those guys in a heart beat. There are plenty of fighters in Bellator that would be instant contenders and instantly in the UFC top 10 rankings. Anyone that thinks Michael Chandler and Pat Curran aren't elite world class fighters doesn't know what they hell they are talking about.


it seems that you have more faith in their talent than they do themselves, because they're still putting tito vs rampage as the main event of their first PPV

they do have talent, but with this main event they're basically trying to cash on washed out names, putting them ahead of what they have best.

so basically the message is: "UFC dropouts are better than genuine bellator talent"

it's like nobody down there ever heard of PR and communication.

AND, while promoting it, they basically mention the UFC more than themselves, which is, again, counter productive if they want to legitimize their own talent and brand.

look at how little Dana speaks of bellator, pretty much never, because he knows that the more he speaks of them, the more he'll promote them and put their name out there, the more it gives them significance. Dana doesn't do that, he's pretty much a PR genius when you really understand what PR is. 

Bellator is not even near that level. 

They were pretty legitimate a couple years ago, now they're the company people make fun of. and with tito vs page, they're making it pretty easy.


----------



## Term

hadoq said:


> it seems that you have more faith in their talent than they do themselves, because they're still putting tito vs rampage as the main event of their first PPV
> 
> they do have talent, but with this main event they're basically trying to cash on washed out names, putting them ahead of what they have best.


I watch Bellator and I enjoy their shows, but this is what I can't understand. You put Tito vs Rampage over Chandler and Alverez. Their first fight was awesome and this is not the main event? :confused02:


----------



## LizaG

Isn't Chandler/Alvarez a title fight? 

In the UFC that would automatically be Main Event, not two has-beens punching it out.


----------



## Toxic

CupCake said:


> Isn't Chandler/Alvarez a title fight?
> 
> In the UFC that would automatically be Main Event, not two has-beens punching it out.


They have 3 title fights on the card actually and there reality show final and none are the main event.


----------



## Term

Toxic said:


> They have 3 title fights on the card actually and there reality show final and none are the main event.


Well one is a Interim title because King Mo needs a second chance.


----------



## OU

Term said:


> Well one is a Interim title because King Mo needs a second chance.


That and Attila is still recovering from injury.


----------



## Term

OU said:


> That and Attila is still recovering from injury.


Maybe?


----------



## lights out 24

Term said:


> I watch Bellator and I enjoy their shows, but this is what I can't understand. You put Tito vs Rampage over Chandler and Alverez. Their first fight was awesome and this is not the main event? :confused02:


Agreed. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ludinator

Tito is injured and out.


----------



## lights out 24

Yup. Confirmed Tito is out with a neck injury. Go figure.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB

That sucks. Was looking forward to the fight. Hopefully they can find someone to step in.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## Killz

Maybe they can get Ken Shamrock to step up or chuck?

This was a joke fight anyway.


----------



## DragonStriker

Killz said:


> Maybe they can get Ken Shamrock to step up or chuck?
> 
> This was a joke fight anyway.


I am going to have nightmares now over your avatar :jaw: Anyways crazy Dana knew this would happen.


----------



## GDPofDRB

If a replacement and Rampage are willing to compete then Chandler vs Alverez can be bumped to the main event, Curran v Straus and Lawal v Newton can also be pushed up like almost everyone in this thread desired to be the case since people here like good fights over drama/hype and names. Problem is 205 is one of the thinnest divsions in MMA today. Janitor, Paul Buenatello, Luis Cain, Joey Beltran, Trevor Prangley and Jason Brillz are viable and available options, but a fight at this stage with any of them short of Prangley might have to be HW. I'd be more inerested in Frank Shrock coming back now that his braces are off then Ken stepping in here. Mo Lawal vs Rampage... If they make that happen I'll probably get banned from this site.


----------

